# SD card won't load onto computer



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Always in the past I could insert my SD card into my computer and the photos would load automatically. Now nothing happens. Any ideas on how to fix this?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Melissa said:


> Always in the past I could insert my SD card into my computer and the photos would load automatically. Now nothing happens. Any ideas on how to fix this?


It's either a driver (software) or a hardware problem. Most memory chip readers use native software drivers that come with Windows, so there's not a lot you can do about that. The hardware problem means that one of the components in the chip reader has gone bad so the device isn't being detected by Windows. There's not a lot you can do about that either.

I suggest getting a new chip reader. They can be very inexpensive. Here's one at eBay for $1.86 (delivery cost included).

http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-2-0-SD-...er-/190668993274?ssPageName=ADME:L:OU:US:3160

Good luck!


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Or. A security setting has changed and disabled autorun, so as not to allow the rampant autorun viruses and Trojans to run and infect your machine.

I don't know what OS you have but you can try this to reenable autorun:

Click Start and in the Search box, type gpedit.msc and press Enter. 
Now browse to Computer Configuration\ Administrative Templates\ Windows Components\ Autoplay Policies\ Turn off Autoplay. 

To Enable: Change the value of Turn off Autoplay to disabled.

To Disable: Change the value of Turn off Autoplay to enabled.


Why enabling autorun is not a good idea (small sampling):

*Trojan.AutorunInf.Gen* spreads malware using flash drives, memory cards or external hard-disk drives. Some families of malware, amongst which is the infamous *Downadup* clan, use this approach to trigger further infections.

*Win32.Worm.Downadup.Gen *also known as Kido or Conficker is responsible for 5.84 percent global infections. Relying on a Microsoft vulnerability, this worm spreads on computers in the local network and restricts users' access to Windows Update and security vendors' web pages. Microsoft has remedied this problem in the most recent versions, but computer users need to update their operating systems and antivirus solutions.​ 
*Trojan.FakeAV.KUE* ranks third of the total amount of infections. This detection covers JavaScript code -- hosted either on malicious sites and/or innocent victim sites that have been infected -- that's used to trigger fake alerts on websites connected to the placement of rogue antivirus software.​ 
*Win32.Sality.OG,* file infector. This malicious code appends its encrypted code to executable files (.exe and .scr binaries); furthermore it deploys a rootkit and kills antivirus applications running on the computer it can hide its presence on the infected machine. (FUN!!! WHOO HOOOO!)​ 
*Trojan.Swizzor.2,* This detection deals with an obfuscated downloader that usually opens the way for further malicious software.​ 

And this is the tip of the iceberg. Believe me.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

The easist thing would actually be to just open My Computer, go to the drive letter, open it, and highlight all the pics you want, then right click, and push copy. Then go back to My Computer, find the drive and file where you put pics, right click mouse, and push paste. It's quick and easy that way, plus, you don't have to put pics you don't want onto the hard drive.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

The pictures won't even load. 

I will try Nevada's idea. Thanks~


----------

